# Today I have been to the beach (pretérito perfecto)



## GQ.Wong

How do you say
*
Today I have been to the beach?*

Hoy he ido a la playa

Hoy he estado a la playa



*and why can´t we say?*


Hoy fui a la playa


Ayer, he ido a la playa
Ayer, he estado a a la playa


----------



## Cenzontle

* ir *a*
* estar *en

*​"Being" "to" a place is English.


----------



## hugob_b

It's complicated to explain, in Spanish you just say it and know it's okay.
But I think it's because the *pretérito perfecto compuesto* is for things which are *recent* in the speaker's mind, like something you've done that morning.

Also, it's like in English:

Today, *I've gone* to the beach.
_
But you can't say

_Yesterday, I've gone to the beach.

I hope this is useful for you


----------



## GQ.Wong

hugob_b said:


> It's complicated to explain, in Spanish you just say it and know it's okay.
> But I think it's because the *pretérito perfecto compuesto* is for things which are *recent* in the speaker's mind, like something you've done that morning.
> 
> Also, it's like in English:
> 
> Today, *I've gone* to the beach.
> _
> But you can't say
> 
> _Yesterday, I've gone to the beach.
> 
> I hope this is useful for you



Ah, so we use *FUI *with yesterday

like yesterday I *WENT* to the beach, okay this is very clear.

Then do I use IR or ESTAR

Hoy, he ido a la playa or he estado a la playa


----------



## Malatinta

GQ.Wong said:


> *why can´t we say?* Hoy fui a la playa


 Who says you *can't*? That's the way we non Spaniards always say.


----------



## hugob_b

You can use "ir a la playa" or "estar en la playa", but never "estar a la playa", because "a" means like... "to".
You will be saying something like: "Today, I've been to the beach".

I hope your mind is more clear now


----------



## GQ.Wong

Malatinta said:


> Who says you *can't*? That's the way we non Spaniards always say.



That´s what I am asking.

Why isn´t it possible?


----------



## GQ.Wong

hugob_b said:


> You can use "ir a la playa" or "estar en la playa", but never "estar a la playa", because "a" means like... "to".
> You will be saying something like: "Today, I've been to the beach".
> 
> I hope your mind is more clear now




Hoy, voy a la playa  ---- Today I go to the beach
Hoy estoy en la playa ---- today I was at the beach


*I am a bit confused rgearding the perfecto tenses:*

Hoy he ido a la playa --- Today, I have been to the beach
Hoy, he estado en la playa ---- Today I have been to the beach   **** Is this sentence correct

Hoy, fui a la playa ******** Is this possible?

*Ayer, he ido a la playa *--- Yesterday, I have been to the beach  *****not possible
so we use: *Ayer fui a la playa* ------- Yesterday I wen to the beach


----------



## Nino83

GQ.Wong said:


> That´s what I am asking.
> 
> Why isn´t it possible?



In LA Spanish, you can use the _pretérito perfecto simple_ also with words like _today, this week_, if you are referring to a single action. The _pretérito__ perfecto compuesto_, in LA, means that you've done it twice or more or it is used to speak about something in general.


----------



## levmac

hugob_b said:


> You can use "ir a la playa" or "estar en la playa", but never "estar a la playa", because "a" means like... "to".
> You will be saying something like: "Today, I've been to the beach".
> 
> I hope your mind is more clear now



The problem is "I've been to the beach" is correct! Been is also "ido" the past participle of go.




> That´s what I am asking.





> Why isn´t it possible?




In many Spanish-speaking countries, "Hoy fui a la playa" is perfectly correct.

In Spain, they tend to use pretérito perfecto when the event is "recent". This usually coincides with English, but not always. Example:

I've been really busy this morning = correct until 11.59.

He estado muy ocupado esta mañana = possible to say, even after 11.59, until it doesn't feel "recent".


----------



## GQ.Wong

Nino83 said:


> In LA Spanish, you can use the _pretérito perfecto simple_ also with words like _today, this week_, if you are referring to a single action. The _pretérito__ perfecto compuesto_, in LA, means that you've done it twice or more or it is used to speak about something in general.



I know you can use it with

Hoy, Esta mañana, Este año.

But you can´t use it with AYER right????


----------



## Nino83

GQ.Wong said:


> But you can´t use it with AYER right????



Right. 

Hoy/esta mañana he ido a la playa.  (Spain) 
Hoy/esta mañana fui a la playa. (Latin America) 
Ayer he ido a la playa


----------



## GQ.Wong

Nino83 said:


> Right.
> 
> Hoy/esta mañana he ido a la playa.  (Spain)
> Hoy/esta mañana fui a la playa. (Latin America)
> Ayer he ido a la playa



Ok thanks.

Hoy/esta mañana he ido a la playa.  (Spain) 
Hoy/esta mañana fui a la playa. (Latin America) 

But these have the same meaning right?


----------



## Nino83

GQ.Wong said:


> But these have the same meaning right?



Yes, identical. 

For example, in LA the sentence _lo he visto cantar_ means _I've seen him sing_ (in general, one time, a lot of times) while _hoy lo vi cantar_ means that you saw him sing today (you're speaking about a specific fact). 
In Spain one'd say _hoy lo he visto cantar_ (speaking about a specific fact).


----------



## monischwab1

En el presente perfecto "been" traduce ido, estuve o estado. si quieres decir que estuviste en la playa sólo dices: Hoy estuve en la playa (past simple)u otra opción es Hoy fui a la playa (past simple). y si aún continuas en la playa dices " Hoy he estado en la playa(present perfect). o si vas a decir que estuviste en la playa dices. Hoy habia estado en la playa(past perfect) Hoy habia ido a la playa(past perfect). y para Ayer dices : Ayer estuve en la playa (past simple)o ayer habia estado en la playa(past perfect). En español el presente perfecto se utiliza para una acción que sigue continuando. y en pasado perfecto para algo que terminó pero con el préterito es obligatorio dar una explicación Ejemplos: Yo había ido a comprar algunos panecillos pero la panadería estaba cerrada. Qué hiciste hoy? fui a la playa, estuve en la playa , estaba en la playa. Yo había ido a la playa para jugar con mis amigos


----------



## levmac

monischwab1 said:


> En el presente perfecto "been" traduce ido, estuve o estado. Y "today" u *hoy no se utiliza en el pretérito perfecto porque es incorrecto*. si quieres decir que estuviste en la playa sólo dices: Hoy estuve en la playa u otra opción es Hoy fui a la playa. y *si aún continuas en la playa dices " Hoy he estado en la playa*. o si vas a decir que estuviste en la playa dices. Hoy habia estado en la playa u Hoy habia ido a la playa.



Discrepo. Al menos en España es muy común utilizar "Hoy he estado en la playa" y, para mí, no se puede decir "Hoy he estado en la playa" si sigues allí en ninguna versión del idioma; sería "estoy en la playa".


----------



## GQ.Wong

Nino83 said:


> Yes, identical.
> 
> For example, in LA the sentence _lo he visto cantar_ means _I've seen him sing_ (in general, one time, a lot of times) while _hoy lo vi cantar_ means that you saw him sing today (you're speaking about a specific fact).
> In Spain one'd say _hoy lo he visto cantar_ (speaking about a specific fact).



Okay this makes a lot of sense.

But, why can´t you say _hoy lo vi cantar_ in Spain?


----------



## Peterdg

GQ.Wong said:


> Okay this makes a lot of sense.
> 
> But, why can´t you say _hoy lo vi cantar_ in Spain?


First let me point out that what is said about Spain is true for Spain except for Asturias and Galicia where you can also use "hoy lo vi cantar".

Why you can't say it in other parts of Spain?: just because. It's the way it is used and there is not much more to say about it.


----------



## dexterciyo

Peterdg said:


> First let me point out that what is said is true for Spain *except for Asturias and Galicia* where you can also use "hoy lo vi cantar".



Actually the Canary Islands as well.


----------



## Peterdg

dexterciyo said:


> Actually the Canary Islands as well.


Sorry


----------



## GQ.Wong

Thank you for explaining. I just learned the  pretérito perfecto today in my Spanish class.


----------



## GQ.Wong

Peterdg said:


> First let me point out that what is said is true for Spain except for Asturias and Galicia where you can also use "hoy lo vi cantar".
> 
> Why you can't say it in other parts of Spain: just because. It's the way it is used and there is not much more to say about it.



Okay, so bascially there are different rules in different countries.

E.g.

Color in the US
Colour in the UK


----------



## dexterciyo

Peterdg said:


> Sorry



Nada que disculpar.


----------



## _SantiWR_

GQ.Wong said:


> Okay this makes a lot of sense.
> 
> But, why can´t you say _hoy lo vi cantar_ in Spain?



_Hoy lo vi _is the kind of sentence that doesn't make sense to a Spaniard (exceptions being already named). The reason is that _vi_ is a past tense which needs a closed time frame, whereas _hoy_ is a period of time that includes the present and the future, they simply don't match (to our minds). You can see it more clearly just putting the sentence into the negative: _hoy no lo vi_ (pull the other one, are you seeing the future here??)


----------



## SydLexia

"Nos reunimos, todos los que estamos, a mediodía. Ayer sí que estuvo, pero hoy no le vi."

This is just the same in English, you close the time-frame 'within today' in some way, and you have to say "I didn't see him today".

syd


----------



## Julvenzor

SydLexia said:


> "Nos reunimos, todos los que estamos, *al* mediodía. Ayer sí que estuvo, pero hoy no *lo** vi."
> 
> *Leísmo admitido por los leístas de la RAE. Lo resalto por si fue accidental.
> 
> This is just the same in English, you close the time-frame 'within today' in some way, and you have to say  "I didn't see him today".
> 
> syd




Los parecidos o diferencias con el inglés son regionales. Como comentaba Santi, en España nunca se diría "hoy no lo vi", sino "hoy no lo he visto". Por tanto, no hay que decir nada en concreto.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## More od Solzi

Nino83 said:


> Right.
> 
> Hoy/esta mañana he ido a la playa.  (Spain)
> Hoy/esta mañana fui a la playa. (Latin America)
> Ayer he ido a la playa



_Ayer he ido a la playa_ es normal en el español andino (de Bolivia, Noroeste de la Argentina, vastas zonas de Perú y partes de Ecuador).


> El pretérito perfecto compuesto admite además una segunda interpre­tación,    la    llamada    interpretación perfectiva o de aoristo, como en_ Ha muer­to hace dos meses _
> (uso    característico    del    español    boliviano,    pero    presente    también en otras variedades), donde _ha muerto_ adquiere    el    significado    que    corresponde    a
> _murió_. La    interpretación    de    antepresente    de _   he cantado _se registra en la zona  central    y    meridional    del    español    europeo,    en    el    costeño    peruano,    en    el    andino
> boliviano  y  colombiano,  en  el  noroeste  de  la  Argentina  (desde  Tucumán  hasta  la    frontera    con    Bolivia),    en    la    región    central    de    este    país    (especialmente    en    el
> noroeste    de    Córdoba)    y,    con    mayores    restricciones,    también    en    Cuba    y    otras    zonas del área antillana.


                      Nueva gramática de la Lengua Española. Manual

En Madrid, he oído:_ Ayer he ido..._ y _Ya me lo dijiste..._
entonces, los usos reales no siempre siguen las normas de los gramáticos.

En el modo subjuntivo se usa así hasta en la capital argentina:
_''Nos duele muchísimo que la gente se haya ido ayer con las manos vacías. '' _ (La Razón, BB.AA.)
[La frase en indicativo: ''La gente se fue ayer con las manos vacías.'']


----------



## dexterciyo

More od Solzi said:


> _Ayer he ido a la playa_ es normal en el español andino (de Bolivia, Noroeste de la Argentina, vastas zonas de Perú y partes de Ecuador).
> Nueva gramática de la Lengua Española. Manual
> 
> En Madrid, he oído:_ Ayer he ido..._ y _Ya me lo dijiste..._
> entonces, los usos reales no siempre siguen las normas de los gramáticos.
> 
> En el modo subjuntivo se usa así hasta en la capital argentina:
> _''Nos duele muchísimo que la gente se haya ido ayer con las manos vacías. '' _ (La Razón, BB.AA.)
> [La frase en indicativo: ''La gente se fue ayer con las manos vacías.'']




Menudo batiburrillo de conjugaciones verbales...


----------



## More od Solzi

dexterciyo said:


> Menudo batiburrillo de conjugaciones verbales...



No entiendo la jerga peninsular, lo siento.


----------



## monischwab1

levmac said:


> Discrepo. Al menos en España es muy común utilizar "Hoy he estado en la playa" y, para mí, no se puede decir "Hoy he estado en la playa" si sigues allí en ninguna versión del idioma; sería "estoy en la playa".


. 

 Si te preguntan dónde has estado . que réspondes ?  es una accion del pasado que sigue sucediendo en el presente para que no te compliques la vida usa pasado continuo, presente simple y futuro simple


----------



## Lurrezko

More od Solzi said:


> No entiendo la jerga peninsular, lo siento.



¡Jerga! Y peninsular, a un canario...

Un saludo


----------



## monischwab1

levmac said:


> Discrepo. Al menos en España es muy común utilizar "Hoy he estado en la playa" y, para mí, no se puede decir "Hoy he estado en la playa" si sigues allí en ninguna versión del idioma; sería "estoy en la playa".


.



Eso es depende de la pregunta . Donde has estado? He estado en la playa o forma simple: En la playa , Donde estás? Estoy en la playa


----------

